# Different flat top fountain pens?



## jskeen (May 7, 2008)

Has anybody actually turned both the Series 2000 Screw Cap Flat Top American and the Streamline American Screw Cap?  What's the difference other than the price and the fact that the streamlined is not available in as many platings?  Did they get rid of the dreaded metal to metal threads on one? 

Perhaps a side by side photo?

According to A.S. they use the same bushings.  

Thanks


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2008)

I've turned some of the Series 2000 kits.  Looking at the instruction for the Streamline, I believe the Streamline uses a longer tube for the lower barrel instead of the little black plastic "peg-leg" piece on the Series 2000.  

Wendell


----------

